# Briggs Boesch Farm trail photos Dec 08



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Yesterday my friend took me out on a trail. It was such a great day, cloudy but warm and no rain! Yay! So I have some photos to share and then one of Goldie who I ride at Lend a Hand farm 

Heading out








I am on Sunday and my friend in on PJ
























There was lots of water around cause of recent rain








PJ loved splashing
















cont...


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Walking around like he might roll...








Trying to make him get out haha








He is so cute








Sunday wasn't going to hang about in the cold water








Old Foundations for a mill








back on the trail
























So much fun!








Goldie and I at Lend a Hand, I got to ride last night cause lessons where cancelled.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, I love fall trails! Great piccies!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

What nice trails! I can just hear the leaves crunch under hoof  Thanks for sharing


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

OO Looks like a lot of fun! Nice pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------

